# Price of varifocals - scam?



## onekeano (10 Jan 2009)

Went to regular optician last week and was told I would need varifocals. I accepted the opinion and was told it would cost €275 which included a "special discount". My wife collected same today and tell me their price list actually states "varifocals = €95", and "High Tech Varifocals = €145". 

I'm at a loss to understand how mine would be twice as expensive including the "special discount" and intend getting onto the optician, I'm just wondering  how much other people have paid for varifocals?

Roy


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Jan 2009)

Whatever about the price they're very hard to get used to using.  I still don't like mine either but for convenience have stuck with them.


----------



## mariagalway (10 Jan 2009)

onekeano said:


> Went to regular optician last week and was told I would need varifocals. I accepted the opinion and was told it would cost €275 which included a "special discount". My wife collected same today and tell me their price list actually states "varifocals = €95", and "High Tech Varifocals = €145".
> 
> I'm at a loss to understand how mine would be twice as expensive including the "special discount" and intend getting onto the optician, I'm just wondering  how much other people have paid for varifocals?
> 
> Roy



It can depend on your prescription also, or any coatings you may have purchased.  Did the 275 euro include your frame?

The price list may also be priced per individual lense?


----------



## mosstown (10 Jan 2009)

i paid £350 sterling for varifocals in the UK (Specsavers), very light rimless frames, glass really thinned down, antiglare, antiscratch etc and price included a pair of prescription sunglasses (sunglasses are not varifocals).  very happy with them for over a year now, but varifocals dont work for everyone.


----------



## onekeano (10 Jan 2009)

Nope - they used the existing frames cos they were only a  few months old anyway. And the price list does appear to be per lens. My original ones were coated alright for anti something or other so I can understand some charge for that but that could hardly amount to €200???

Roy


----------



## mariagalway (10 Jan 2009)

onekeano said:


> Nope - they used the existing frames cos they were only a  few months old anyway. And the price list does appear to be per lens. My original ones were coated alright for anti something or other so I can understand some charge for that but that could hardly amount to €200???
> 
> Roy



If the price list is per lens, that would mean the price for the more expensive "high tech" pair of varifocals would be 290 euro, without coatings.


----------



## onekeano (10 Jan 2009)

ooooppps my apologies, I meant to does NOT appear to be per lens. So sounds ridiculously expensive to me as I was told the €275 included that "special discount of €70 so the coating would account for €200 over the "high tech" version.....

Roy


----------



## mariagalway (10 Jan 2009)

onekeano said:


> ooooppps my apologies, I meant to does NOT appear to be per lens. So sounds ridiculously expensive to me as I was told the €275 included that "special discount of €70 so the coating would account for €200 over the "high tech" version.....
> 
> Roy



If the price advertised was for a pair of lenses, not a single lens, I would personally go in on Monday with my receipt and demand an explanation...


----------



## onekeano (10 Jan 2009)

Might do that alright Maria - thanks....

Roy


----------



## BillK (10 Jan 2009)

Here in England we have a company called Direct Specs who made me a pair of high index varifocal specs in a bendy frame for about £120 cheaper than Dolland and Aitchison. Why don't you google them to see if there is a branch in Ireland. I appreciate that it's not much use for you this time but could be useful when next you replace your specs.


----------



## onekeano (10 Jan 2009)

Thanks Bill - I'll keep that in mind.

Much appreciated!

Roy


----------



## gipimann (11 Jan 2009)

The one and only pair of varifocals I got cost me a total of €380 - including €70 for transition lenses and €27 for the eye test.   It included new frames, but not designer ones!    

Some places charge for reglazing your own frames - did it once in Specsavers, was charged €45 (plus the cost of the lenses).


----------

